# electrical and furniture shops



## lutondave (Aug 4, 2009)

hi will be moving to cyprus in april and wonder if anyboby could tell me if there are any good wholesale shops selling electrical and furniture items (white goods sofa beds etc between paphos and polis area i have a container coming so not to sure if i should buy here and ship over .any links would be very helpfull many thanks .dave


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lutondave said:


> hi will be moving to cyprus in april and wonder if anyboby could tell me if there are any good wholesale shops selling electrical and furniture items (white goods sofa beds etc between paphos and polis area i have a container coming so not to sure if i should buy here and ship over .any links would be very helpfull many thanks .dave


There are no shops to speak of between Polis and Paphos. 
You would have to go into Paphos itself for the best choice of shops although I cant say I am aware of any wholesalers, just the normal retail shops.

Veronica


----------



## lutondave (Aug 4, 2009)

ok probaly used the wrong word warehouse i.e (comet type shop) (mfi ) where i could get a freezer cooker dish washer and a funiture shop for a sofa .beds . etc .cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lutondave said:


> ok probaly used the wrong word warehouse i.e (comet type shop) (mfi ) where i could get a freezer cooker dish washer and a funiture shop for a sofa .beds . etc .cheers


There are loads of shops on the Mesogi road out of Paphos. You can get everything you need along there.

Veronica


----------

